# im a retard..help please



## skooter (Aug 5, 2002)

im not entirely computer literate, so i cant figure out how to post with pictures...they're not from a website so i cant send a link, they're just in my computer

someone help please


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

you can upload them to www.printroom.com
and then get the url and put it in the img box....

this forum does not allow you to post attachments only in the classified ads i think...


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

retard J/k
I just say the pics man, took like 30 minz to D/L (56K modem)), thnx for the pics. The drift kit on you're '98 200sx looks real nice. One of the niceist b14 I've seen.


----------



## skooter (Aug 5, 2002)

ok so i got the pictures on that website...now how do i get the url...the only way i can figure out how to do it is to do each picture seperately and that would be a pian in the ass

as i said, im a retard

420...glad you like


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah take the url from each pic page and paste it in the img box...
if you open up two browsers at once(1 being the printroom & 1 being the message)... it goes really quick


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

at the bottom of this page, do you see where it says


----------

